# Squeaking?



## UberGoat (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay, so I've my Hedgehog for just over a month now, and he doesn't tend to hiss or pop at me unless I'm taking him out of his cage or attempting to ge him out from under the couch.

While he's out on the floor I can pick him up without any trouble, but he will not stay still and wriggles away, especially whenever I try to tickle his belly. 

The thing that confuses me is that whenever I pick him up while he's not in his cage or under the couch, he starts squeaking, and I read that this indicates he enjoys it (he squeaks quite a bit while I'm tickling his belly)

He's 10 weeks old, so I don't know if it's just because he's a baby, but the sound he makes kinda contradicts his behaviour, and I don't if I should carry on tickling his belly because he thinks it's a game or stop because it stresses him out.

Any feedback would be helpful!


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Could it just be him breathing? Sometimes, Wonton makes a little squeaky noise when she is hardcore sniffing the air.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

What are his quills doing when he squeaks? Are his forehead visor quills flat back, partly raised, or in full-defence up over his eyes?

So many hedgehog noises can be either good or bad -- happy purrs vs angry growls, exploratory whistles vs illness wheezing -- that it's so hard to decide from description what's going on! Much better to use the rest of his behaviour as context for interpreting the noises.


----------

